
Timeline of the surrender of Axis forces at the end of World War II - melenaboija
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_the_surrender_of_Axis_forces_at_the_end_of_World_War_II
======
082349872349872
Obergruppenführer Wolff was one of those smart enough, with a substantial
enough command (Army Group C), to flip.

Compare
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23401308](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23401308)

